# medical information



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

I read something on her a few weeks go about a E something ....lol....i think its something like a E111 but for people that live in spain

can anyone help???

i am moving to Benidorm and i want to know how much i have to pay for medical care for me and my son or if as a resident i get what i would in the uk like NHS ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I suppose the big question is: will you be working when you move to Benidorm? Normally, if you are working, you'll have payments for the national health (and other social insurances) taken out of your pay. If not, then you have to provide for yourself.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

yes i hope to be working


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Senorita said:


> yes i hope to be working



You need to obtain an E106 form from the DWP Newcastle before you come, and this can be used to get a medical card and up to two years cover under the state system. After that, if you are working and contributing then you will get state cover


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

does it have to be from newcastle? and how do i apply is there a form ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Senorita said:


> does it have to be from newcastle? and how do i apply is there a form ?



Yes, you need to ring them and get the form, and I suggest at the same time you get a pension forcast so you know where you stand


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry im new to all this what is a pension forcast? sorry and yes i am blonde lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Senorita said:


> sorry im new to all this what is a pension forcast? sorry and yes i am blonde lol


So am I .... err .... well, I used to be 

You can get a forcast from DWP as to what your pension will be when you retire, because presumably you wont be paying any more contributions. Being in the EU you will still get cost of living increases in your pension, but by getting a forcast now you know what you will get when you reach pensionable age.

If you retire after 2010 then you only need to have made 30 years contributions to get a full pension, whereas if you retire before that date I think it is 40


----------

